# Game 1: Utah at Denver 10/27 9pm Eastern



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

The banged up and depleted Nuggets are starting the season against my dark horse to win the West. The Nuggets will be starting Nene, Shelden Williams, Melo, Afflalo and Billups against the Jazz's impressive lineup of Al Jefferson, Millsap, AK-47, Raja Bell and Deron Williams. The Nuggets rotation bench will most likely be Ty Lawson, JR Smith, Al Harrington, Anthony Carter and Melvin Ely.

Expect to see a lot of small ball with Melo at the 4 to offset the lack of big man depth for the Nuggets. George Karl has a lot of unwarranted trust in Anthony Carter and is more likely to put him in the game than Melvin Ely.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Going to be tough containing Williams/Jefferson, but Utah doesn't have anyone who can really defend 'Melo. Should be a fun game.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Nice win over the Jazz to start the season.


----------

